# MTH Tender Shell



## jabah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for two tender shells for two 2-8-0 MTH steam engines I have. I am costume painting these engines and just need the shells.

I already destroyed the two that came with them and cannot send them in for replacement though the MTH parts.

I would love to find die cast shells for replacements, so I will not have a problem painting them but can not find part numbers to match,

Does anyone know of anyone who can give me some info on what to do?

Thank you for any help you can provide!

Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Frame UP*

First, let us see the frame and give the dimensions. Lionel tender shells are plentiful on ebay with dimensions I can match up the shells to my collection.
If you are particular about condition just go buy new. I don't know about MTH part numbers. They must sell shells.
Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

LOL, how did you destroy them? First off, is this a Railking line tender or a Premier line tender? If it is a Railking line tender, then maybe an old Lionel O scale tender shell will fit... If it is a Premier line tender, then it will be true 1:48 scale so the old Lionel shells would not fit right...

I do not even know if MTH sells the tenders by themselves (I could not find any with their product search), let alone tender shells... Your best bet is to try eBay... This auction right here looks like a Railking 2-8-0 tender, at least it matches the tender that goes with my Railking 2-8-0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTH-PENN-TENDER...oryZ4730QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jabah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and thank you for the reply's.

MTH's policy on ordering replacement shells is to return the old one.

Problem is, I melted two of my shells with mild paint thinner and tossed them in the garbage.

I was lucky enough to find one on eBay, hopefully I will find more.

I did some research on-line a found that Castrol Super Clean Degreaser takes paint off of plastic well, I have not tried it yet.

I have tried tried three different Lionel tender shells with no luck, the holes do not line up and they are either to small or to large for the chassis.

The dimensions of my tender chassis is 2.5 X 6.875 and has six screw holes.

I wish I could find a die cast shell, it would be so easy to strip and paint.

Thanks again for all you help! Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Joe any larger shell works, center it over the chassis and use two part epoxy to build up the interor shell to drill and accept screws. I used an 8 inch Babe Ruth chassis to fit a longer tender. I used epoxy to accept a slot from the chassis ( about 1/4th'') and the other side I used the standard screw hole. When on the tracks you can't tell.

<









I made my own draw bar for the tender.










The length of the Babe Ruth Chassis is about 7.5 inches, the shell was 7.75 inches.
Width wasn't an issue since the chassis was smaller and hidden when installed.


----------



## jabah (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

That is an excellent idea! 

I would love to use a Lionel die-cast shell. (I like the look of Lionel tenders better than MTH anyway)

Thanks for the info, that was huge help!

Joe


----------

